# How many usable nano kits are out there?



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay, I want to start a poll finding out about everyone's favorite nano kits, but I'm not even sure I know most of them. Can you help me create a list? Criteria are at least 2.5g and not not intended for kids (Disney themes, etc.).

I am aware of:

Eheim Aquastyle
Fluval Edge
Fulval Flora
Fluval the one without CO2
BiOrb
Finnex 4g
Fluval Spec
Fluval Chi (wow - what's up with Fluval?)


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

not much nana's but lots of nano's =)


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Doesn't Fluval have the shrimp habitat kit? Or is that under a name here too?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

best I have owned was a jbj 28 gal 150 watt hqi with nano tuners pc actinic upgrade for my first reef tank. . 

I really want one with LED's for a small reef.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Fluval Ebi (flora kit for shrimp)
The Evolve 2gal-4gal-8gal kits


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Fluval ebi is the shrimp one


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got a Dymax IQ5 3.5gal tank. It's acrylic with rounded edges rather than seams that most other small kits have. It's got a lot of knockoff imitations as well.


----------



## Finzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Ordered the nuvo 8 gal.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

What about the petco 6.6 bookshelf tank.
I love that tank.
Theres also the rather badly done topfin 5.5...
And marineland 3 and 5 gallon...
Umm... Aqueon Mini Bow 1 2 3 and 5 gallon.
Not great nano kits but nano kits nonetheless..


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

Innovative Marine has some nice nano's....4g on up...............


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

You list the Fluval Spec, but say 2.5g or up.. The spec is only 2g. 

There are also the Aqueon Evolve's available in 2, 4, & 8 gallon sizes. There is a prisim nano thats similar in design to the spec, but cheaper & all acrylic/plastic. Marineland Eclipse 3g & I believe 8g, not to mention the 5 gallon hex kits would also fit the bill.


----------



## CmdrBond (Jun 3, 2011)

*FLUVAL*


*Spec - 7.7L*









*Chi - 19L*









*Chi - 25L*









*Ebi / Flora - 30L*
















*Edge - 23L*









*Edge - 46L*









*REEF-ONE*

*Baby biOrb - 15L*









*biOrb - 30L*









*biOrb - 60L*









*biOrb - 105L*









*biUbe / biUbe Pure - 35L*
















*biOrb Life Square - 30L*









*biOrb Life Portrait - 45L*









*biOrb Life Portrait - 60L*









*biOrb FLOW - 15L*









*biOrb FLOW - 30L*










*TROPICAL MARINE CENTRE (TMC)*

*AquaGro Micro Habitat / Micro Habitat ADVANCED - 8L*
















*Aqua Habitat - 15L*









*Aqua Habitat - 30L*









*ARCADIA*

*Arc Tank II - 20L*









*Arc Tank - 20L*









*Arc Tank - 35L*


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

What about the Schuber Wright line?

*Schuber Wright 9*









*Crustacean Star*









*Fancy Star*









*Mini 66*









*Schuber 6*


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Good thread.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Just ordered the fluval ebi!


----------



## Scyry (Dec 16, 2010)

Finnex 4 gal
Deco 3
PennPlax Rimless 3.5 gal, 5 gal, 7.5 gal and 10 gal


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

wow - those Schuber Wright tanks are neat!


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

To further complicate the field of extremely high priced little tanks...enter Aquatop Zen. 









I actually kind of like the filtration...http://www.truaqua.com/zen-nano-glass-aquarium-zn-5g-b.html


----------



## dreamt_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

how 'bout the Eheim Aquastyle 4,6, & 9?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

My ebi just showed up shattered


----------



## algarciajr (Feb 5, 2012)

How about the 3 gallon Picotope?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the 3G Picotope and other than changing the lightbulb, it's completely usable right out of the box.


Jenna


----------



## charms (Jan 8, 2012)

Cottagewitch said:


> I have the 3G Picotope and other than changing the lightbulb, it's completely usable right out of the box.
> 
> 
> Jenna


Are you using this for freshwater?
What bulb are you using now?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## lovemmth (Aug 30, 2010)

I also have a picotope. I use the coralife 9 watt 6700k bulb.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Penn Plax Parallel in 2.5 gallons and up... I've never tried it but I'm always looking for tiny glass tanks.

http://www.amazon.com/Parallel-Gall...KM76/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1339128121&sr=8-6


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

I also have a 3G Picotype, great little tank. I'm still using the stock bulb and my plants are doing great.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Marine (or Marina, can't remember the name) makes a nice .9G (truly nano!) Beta enclosure that I've been wanting to try for a shrimp tank.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Fluval also has the "View" an oval shaped 4 gallon with LED light and integrated filtration.

Got phone pics at the store yesterday, will try to upload and post them tomorrow.


----------



## hypnocorgi (Oct 3, 2011)

dreamt_01 said:


> how 'bout the Eheim Aquastyle 4,6, & 9?


Wondering about this too. My LFS has them on sale and while the display tank looks awesome, I'm wondering how us mere mortals would do...


----------



## TeteRouge (Jul 26, 2009)

picotank said:


> Innovative Marine has some nice nano's....4g on up...............


Yes, they do. And when I saw that photo and found out their only authorised dealer in the state was just a block away from my place, I went over. Just to have a look. For research purposes. :drool:

So now I have a black Innovative Marine Nuvo Nano 8. Complete with Skkye Light LED. Cherry shrimp on the way. Searching for micro swords etc. Haunting the LFSs, looking for plants, driftwood or rock, debating Iwagumi or...? All after resisting getting another tank for 3 years... I was led into temptation by this thread :help: :hihi: , lol!

and their little videos don't help...  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FqhhyTcUC8&list=PL02C624C036017882&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## jlieu (Jun 7, 2012)

Really like my EHEIM Aquastyle 6. Thought 9 would have been better. Unfortunately, only the 6 was on sale at AMZ for about ~$60. 

Great effective design, the only thing that would have made it better was if it was designed in a long-style (12L anyone? LoL). Otherwise, it has been wonderful for what it is.


----------

